# diy meterials



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys, i have been looking for a place to buy perspex and light fitings for screw in lights. i have lloked in bunning with no luck and was told they dont sell the screw in light fittings. any help would be apreciated guys. really need this stuff for a diy project.


----------



## Ambush (Aug 3, 2011)

Cadilac plastics at Cardiff. If they still are there.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 3, 2011)

ive noticed most online reptile suppliers have them, thats where i look when im due for more,...


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

the screw in light fittings you will find from a dedicated electrical outlet, or from a reptile supply outlet, either retail or online, just make sure you get the ceramic one, the plastic ones are not designed to cope with a 100w + globe for 8hours.
the perspex should be able to be ordered in from bunnings, as at the front counter, i've never bought it I always use glass, but i know lots of people do like perspex.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 3, 2011)

you can buy the ES ceramic light fittings on ebay ....


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Aug 3, 2011)

herpshop sells screw in fittings. The Herp Shop - Australia


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 3, 2011)

one thing to remember about perspex is if you're trying to use it for large sliding doors it tends to have a lot of flex to it allows for pushing out between doors


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 3, 2011)

Would outdoor flood light fittings suit your needs?
They have them at Bunnings.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

flood light fittings would be ok if the enclosure is a decent size,

What size is the enclosure Daniel ??


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

its about 170cm high and about 50 cm wide and 50cm depth. would they be able to be used with heat lights?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

You could put one on the roof, but i wouldnt go too high with the wattage, if basking spots were put in the right place, and thermostat probes appropriately located it could work.


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

fair enough will keep that in mind if the ceremic light fittings dont end up coming through. anyone handy with prices of glass by any chance?


----------



## D_flitton (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey I would be interested in prices for glass as well


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

yer was wondering how much it would cost for something 150cm and 70 across?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

from what i've seen on other threads, the general theory is that you avoid the 'big boys' and find a place that is off the main street, and even try some aquarium builders,...


----------



## Ambush (Aug 3, 2011)

Glass is cheap.


----------



## snoopy (Aug 3, 2011)

Fittings can be bought at electrical wholesalers. They are used for the bathroom heat lightings. I got 1 for about $5. My glass cost me $70 tuffened and polished edges.


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

what size glass is that?


----------



## striker321 (Aug 3, 2011)

daniel408 said:


> what size glass is that?



and where?


----------



## snoopy (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the glass from Sydney glass which is situated in Bankstown. The size was I think 490mm x 800mm tuffened and polished and was $70. The same glass was quoted to me at another place for $175. Pays to shop around. I only got tuffened cause I have young kinds and it is safer


----------



## 1woma (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree to shop around for glass.... i was quoted $170 for glass doors to fit a cabinet i converted 1m x 1m but then visited an aquarium maker who does it from home and he quoted me $80 so huge saving.

and if you find cheap light fittings let me know, im on the prowl for some to


----------

